# Winter Train Storage



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Well on the advice of a friend and my wife also, I did not want to store my train in a storage container or out in the garage. So yesterday I got a little creative and built me some shelves out of old cedar fence material for a rustic look that I think fits the era of the train. Here are 2 pics of how they turned out. I did resize the pics down to 1/25th the original size before posting hopefully that worked sfor the site requirements.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What's with this Winter Train Storage? You don't see BNSF Putting there engines away for the winter. Do you see SP doing it? Get out there, Run you trains in the snow Freeze you butt off Just like the big boys. Oh yea and your shelves look great too. You did a great job.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks nice... good job.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

A few comments if I may.

First nice going with the shelving and it makes an impressive display.

The bear painting is neat but a nice station scene would be neater. 

Just one train???? The whole wall should be filled. "Honey, the boys on the forum say this looks nice, but there isn't enough of it. They say WE need more trains." 


I will also echo what others say. Why winter train storage????? Trains run well in winter. 

Don't take this post too seriously..... I really do like the idea of displaying trains in the house. Good job. And your pictures are fine. 


Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Storage? We run trains in 15 degrees F.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Shelf looks great! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep everything out in the shed, except for my two live steamers. I run in the winter also, even live steam at times.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good for your equipment to be up and dry in the house. Helps give a little extra decorating to the house. 

Yep I also run all year round and now in the process of building a 5 track covered staing yard to house trains year round. Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Down here in Houston Texas, Winter is the best time to steam. Who stores anything?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks nice! It's definitely better than sticking it away in a box for months....


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean, good job. Jake


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Seans, great shelves ! If I have space in home, I should do it also. You could guess..how small home in Hong Kong ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Seans_World (Aug 14, 2009)

Well as of yesterday I have out grown the two shelves and need to build a couple more as I bought two of The Gold Belt ore cars off Ebay. But I am going to have either relocate them to the other side of the office or just add the shelves to the other side. I think I will just add more shelves to the other side so I can acquire more cars.


----------

